# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  I. Balkan Savaşı Ve Nedenleri

## veli

yenice-muharebesi-hakk-nda-bilgi.jpg
Birinci Balkan Savaşı Bulgaristan, Yunanistan, Sırbistan ve Karadağın Trablusgarp savaşını bilen devletlerin Osmanlıya saldırması ile gerçekleşti. Bu savaşın nedenlerini maddeler halinde sıralayacak olursa şu şekilde sıralayabiliriz. 
1- Fransız İhtilali sonrası yayılan milliyetçilik akımının Balkan devletleri üzerindeki etkisi.
2- Rusyanın Slavları birleştirip kendi yanına çekmek istemesi.
3- Osmanlı Devletinin Almanyaya yaklaşmasından rahatsız olan İngilterenin Reval Görüşmesi (1908) sonucunda Rusyayı Balkanlarda serbest bırakması.
4- Avrupalı büyük devletlerin, Balkan devletlerini Osmanlı Devletine karşı kışkırtması.
5- Osmanlı Devletinin eski gücünü ve otoritesini kaybetmiş olması.
6- Osmanlı yöneticilerinin izledikleri bazı yanlış politikalar sonucunda Balkan devletlerinin Osmanlıya karşı birleşmeleri.
Bu savaş sonrasında Osmanlı devleti yenildi ve balkan devletleri toprakları kendi aralarında paylaştılar.Bu paylaşımlar sırasında en çok payı Bulgaristan aldı.Bulgaristanın bu tavrın aynı zamanda II.balkan savaşınında habercisi oldu.

----------

